# JKD (Southern IN - Louisville, KY) or Alternative.



## mryddin (Nov 20, 2007)

I have some questions... First the important one.. I had back surgery in 2000... was a bulging disk... I have some back trouble from time to time but for the most part I seem 

fine (out of shape) but fine. I play ball, hike, scuba ect... Do you guys think I will be ok with MA?

next, I studied Tang Soo Do student in Oswego New York from age 15 - 18 with prior ymca self defense class.... I am now 36 and missing some of the things from my past I did 

not have the chance to keep up with... I have been a long time fan of Bruce Lee and wanted to find the time one day to study his JKD... and I hope that day is near... Only 

problem is I do not seem to be near anyone that can professionally teach it... So I have to ask do you guys know of one that I have not located that is close... with work and 

kids I can&#8217;t make the long trips so local is my drawback. 

or, if there are no local JKD instructors then my next style of interest would be traditional Kung Fu like animal styles or the mix like with Shaolin Kempo... any help on 

highly credited dojo's in my area for those?

last of all... it&#8217;s really been a while, I at one time loved being involved and miss that in my life... however I am afraid that what I remember as an 18 year old may be 

drastically different from what a 36 year old can do... from what you more experienced guys have seen over the years would you say you only get better or would you say that 

the things you could do when you were younger you have had to avoid and focus on different things as you age (make any sense)? 

not sure if I can post links (new guy here) but I wanted to offer up a few I have found and would love your positive or negative thoughts... or if you know of one I don&#8217;t 

please post info....


Schools To check out... 


http://www.louisvillemartialarts.net/shaolin_kempo_karate-Shaolin_Kempo.php 
       3545 Springhurst Blvd.
       Louisville, KY 40241
       502-426-0333 

                Shaolin Kempo Karate 
                Gracie Jiu-Jitsu 
                Filipino & Indonesian Martial (SIKAL) 
                EBMAS Wing Tzun Kung Fu 


http://fullmoonmartialarts.com/wing-chun.html 
Full Moon Martial Arts
2920 Middle Road
Jeffersonville, IN 47130
1-812-288-9886
tashi@fmma.com 

        Shotokan Karate 
        Chung Do Kwan/Tae Kwon Do 
        Mixed Martial Arts 
        Wing Chun 


http://www.sdlouisville.com/aboutthe.htm 
6407 Preston Highway 
Suite 2 
Louisville, KY 40219 
(502) 969-8116 

        Shaolin Chin Na 
        Forms Training 
        Classical Weapons Training 
        Shaolin Animal Styles 


http://bluegrassmartialarts.com/ 
Bluegrass Martial Arts
2506 Plantside Drive
Louisville, KY 40299
(502) 499-4050 
email: drake@bluegrassmartialarts.com 

        Shaolin Kempo 
        Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu 

http://www.gokempo.com/ 
ST. Matthews Martial Arts 
4160 Westport Road Suite B&D 
Louisville, KY 40207 
(502) 899-5506 
email: jlrkempo@bellsouth.com 

         Wing Chun Kung Fu 
         Eskrima Kali


----------



## simplicity (Nov 21, 2007)

If you are really looking for Jeet Kune Do and there are no place to train it. Set up a group of guys that want to train as well, like your self. Invite me down an I'll do a workshop for you on JKD. 

Have A Great Thanksgiving! 

Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney (2nd Generation JKD Instructor)
www.purpledragonstudio.com


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 21, 2007)

mryddin,
Don't pass up Sifu John. He teaches the the real deal and if I was close enough I'd be there for sure. But sometime I will be for sure.


----------



## mryddin (Nov 21, 2007)

that is really cool of you to offer.... I dont know anyone other than myself that would like to be involved though... I figure if I were to get into a dojo I may be still able to hook up with a few people that might like to have you down for instruction though? I have found a local dojo that teaches EBMAS Wing Tzun Kung Fu... this looks awful close to JKD and he also has a few other things to offer I could incorperate twards JKD... the dojo is:

http://www.louisvillemartialarts.net/index.php

Since you are a JKD instructor, would you mind taking a look and telling me your thoughts? I wish I was close to your dojo... I would love the chance to train with you... I hope I find my way... if not I will have no choice but to get as close as I can (and still try to get with you from time to time).

I am open for thoughts...

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2007)

There's a group in Evansville, IN that has a few good seminars every year, e.g. Dan Inosanto and Nene Tortal...be sure to watch for their events! Stuff comes to Bloomington too (e.g., here), if you're close enough to that, and Kelly Worden was just back in Bedford, IN recently.


----------



## mryddin (Nov 21, 2007)

There close enough to go for demonstration but too far for regular visit... I am like 15 min from Louisville, KY just about as far south in IN as I can be. I have found a smaller school in Louisville that teaches Hung Gar I am thinking of looking into his class to see how I feel about that, his info below:
http://www.allabouttheart.com/index.htm

I guess he is highly recommended for Kung FU.... Only other traditional school is Shaolin DO school and from what I understand for some reason no one gives them a good review...
http://www.sdlouisville.com/
thing is from reading the threads on there forums I really like the process they use and the traditional feel it displays... however if a lot of people say its a bad idea... then I got to do the math I guess.

and still a strong possible choice that can offer me close to JKD and some kali would be:
http://www.louisvillemartialarts.net/index.php
this place looks more official, more businesslike (bigger school) that has a lot to offer as well... but no old school traditions...

I will visit all 3 and try to decide but thoughts are welcome and I could use constructive ideas as well... I think the Hung Gar has most of what I am looking for... I am one who can become wrapped up in the tradition as well as the art.

Please offer any advice or thoughts... and if you know of the instructors please offer info.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2007)

Definitely visit all of them--give everyone a try and pick what seems best for you!


----------



## tellner (Nov 21, 2007)

mryddin said:


> this looks awful close to JKD and he also has a few other things to offer I could incorperate twards JKD... the dojo is:
> 
> http://www.louisvillemartialarts.net/index.php


 
I don't know about anyone else at the school. Mike Casto (the Sikal teacher) has some really good stuff. Lots of experience. Formidable skills. Great guy.


----------



## simplicity (Nov 22, 2007)

mryddin said:


> that is really cool of you to offer.... I dont know anyone other than myself that would like to be involved though... I figure if I were to get into a dojo I may be still able to hook up with a few people that might like to have you down for instruction though? I have found a local dojo that teaches EBMAS Wing Tzun Kung Fu... this looks awful close to JKD and he also has a few other things to offer I could incorperate twards JKD... the dojo is:
> 
> http://www.louisvillemartialarts.net/index.php
> 
> ...


 

Mike......Nice talking with you. As the old saying goes "When the student is ready, the teacher will appear".....You say this school (EBMAS Wing Tzun Kung Fu) is close to you.....Emin Boztepe is a very good WT man, he doesn't pass out rank or levels like candy, you have to earn them...The same with me....This part of their program I would highly reccomend at this school..... I hope this helps in your journey......On a side note, keep in touch.....Maybe we can hook up someday......Be perpared to learn JKD and only JKD with me 


Have A Great Thanksgiving Everyone, 
 John McNabney (2nd Gen. JKD Instructor)


----------



## mryddin (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for your reply... And I plan on visiting 3 schools to help me with a decidion.... or at least to become more informed...

dojo's I am researching:

I have found a school in Louisville that teaches Hung Gar I am thinking of looking into his class to see how I feel about that, his info below:
http://www.allabouttheart.com/index.htm

I guess he is highly recommended for Kung FU.... 

Only other traditional school is Shaolin DO school and from what I understand for some reason no one gives them a good review...
http://www.sdlouisville.com/
thing is from reading the threads on there forums I really like the process they use and the traditional feel it displays... however if a lot of people say its a bad idea... then I got to do the math I guess.

A strong possible choice that can offer me close to JKD and some kali would be:
http://www.louisvillemartialarts.net/index.php
this place looks more official, more businesslike (bigger school) that has a lot to offer as well... but no old school traditions...


Other than those... you have me wondering... if I wanted to train with you in JKD how would it work.. I mean I would like to do a 2-3 day a week class... I guess if you could explain that would be really cool...

If you like pm me and I will give you my home email for discussion.. I would like the chance to train straight JKD but am not able to see how I can achieve that...


Mike


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 26, 2007)

Good to see a fellow student in Louisville Area seeking his correct path 

We need to hook up and talk, I am very motivated to begin training in Jeet Kune Do, and share the same mystery of finding a close Instructor in Louisville, Ky.  I have lost 12 pounds from running over the past 3 months, im down from 195 to 183 just to begin improving endurance, and speed. I have a long way to go, but I'm happy to begin the journey  There is only one school that advertises JKD in Louisville Ky, but I do not know if the Sifu is credible, or officially certified.  I dont have the info on me, but when I get my bag from work I'll post the School, and the name of the female Sifu.  I plan to go and checkout her class this Friday.

Anyway, I believe in what one of you said earlier, if their is no Instructor we all each need to get together and train maybe once or twice a week.  Any info can be exchanged, and we can see what works and what doesnt.  Plan to go to seminars and learn as much as we can.  Who knows maybe one day the void of JKD in Louisville maybe filled, by us....


----------



## mryddin (Nov 27, 2007)

I also know of a instructor that may train in JKD... I am trying to get him on the phone to talk.... If I dont get him today (Tues) I will drive out and talk to him on Wed. If he wants to instruct are you interested as well? 

He is an instructor at that LMA school.... I will fill you in with more info when I talk to him...

He has a good background:
he has trained in Judo, Combat Hapkido, Shaolin Do, Wing Tsun, Mauy Thai, Jeet Kune Do, Filipino Martial Arts, and Gracie Jiu Jitsu, where he currently holds the rank of Brown Belt.


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 27, 2007)

I am open to seeing anyone that is certified, or that knows of a instructor that is certified.  Its just hard to find the individuals that are official, and not a person that ordered their cert from the internet.   Let me know when you are going to meet up with him, and if we cannot go together, I'll check him out on my own.  That school is on my short list to visit anyway.


----------



## simplicity (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Guys,

This March I will b doing a seminar on JKD at my school for two day. I haven't set the date yet! How things work with me for my long distance students. Is if there are no JKD Instructors in your area, I tell the student to get some people together that want to train as well as your self. They we set up a date for me to come down to teach a two day seminar - four hours of training each day. The host of the seminar get some private training with me as well. These seminar are on Saturdays & Sunday 10:00 a.m. to 12:00 noon, with 1/2 hrs to 1hrs lunch break (depends on the host & places to eat close by) 1:00 p.m. to 3:00 p.m. 


Once you have trained with me like this you are welcome to come up to my school twice to three times a year for either a weekend or even in my class through the week. You could just have a another seminar as well....I will give you stuff to work on, then the next time I see we review the info and if you are doing good with it you'll get more info....Simple!


If the student is excelling then they can start a group as a coach and work there way up to a Instructor, if they have the abililty to teach.....I don't sell rank though guys you have to earn it..

1st Rank/
2nd Rank/ (the three stages of Cultivation of learning)
3rd Rank/ 

Not everyone can be an instructor or want to...These Rank are for those who truly want to past "IT" on...

Coach (instructor in training)
Associate Instructor
Full Instructor

p.s. I hope this info helps, take care!



Keep "IT" Real,
Sifu John McNabney (2nd Gen. JKD Instructor)


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 27, 2007)

(bows)

Thankyou for posting Sifu McNabney, where is the current location of your school? And what date in March are you shooting for?  Also do you have a website?


----------



## simplicity (Nov 27, 2007)

hungfistron said:


> (bows)
> 
> Thankyou for posting Sifu McNabney, where is the current location of your school? And what date in March are you shooting for? Also do you have a website?


 

March 15 & 16, 2008 ? (maybe, as of right now).....My website is www.purpledragonstudio.com on the contact page on the top right of the website, click on it there is a map of where my school is. The school is in Roseville, MI.....Thats just north of Detroit, MI


Keep "IT" Real,
Sifu John McNabney (2nd Gen. JKD Instructor)


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 27, 2007)

Count me in.

And its a shame I didnt realize who you were   Thanks again for taking the time to let us know when you will be instructing.  I'll begin saving money for the trip.  And I will message you if I can get some guys together to host a training session from yourself in Louisville ky.


----------



## mryddin (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW... Count me in.... I will spred the word and have eager students willing to learn. Please keep me informed... I would love the chance to become an instructor so in the future I can help keep JKD striving in this area.

I PM'd you and emailed you my home email address. I will make the time and can arange the place as well...

thank you, verry excited to meet you and more excited to learn.

(how many students would you like to see while you are here? And can we talk detail off line via email or land line?)

Mike


----------



## hungfistron (Dec 2, 2007)

simplicity said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This March I will b doing a seminar on JKD at my school for two day. I haven't set the date yet! How things work with me for my long distance students. Is if there are no JKD Instructors in your area, I tell the student to get some people together that want to train as well as your self. They we set up a date for me to come down to teach a two day seminar - four hours of training each day. The host of the seminar get some private training with me as well. These seminar are on Saturdays & Sunday 10:00 a.m. to 12:00 noon, with 1/2 hrs to 1hrs lunch break (depends on the host & places to eat close by) 1:00 p.m. to 3:00 p.m.




I have 5 guys (incuding myself) that are committed so far to learning from yourself in a seminar.  What criteria should a host have to meet, or shoot for in order to have you come to their location?

Honestly It would be quite an honor to have one such as yourself visit us here in Louisville, Ky.  We need JKD here badly, and your visit could be the start of it.

If you would like you can pm me your response...

Thanks


----------



## simplicity (Dec 3, 2007)

hungfistron said:


> I have 5 guys (incuding myself) that are committed so far to learning from yourself in a seminar. What criteria should a host have to meet, or shoot for in order to have you come to their location?
> 
> Honestly It would be quite an honor to have one such as yourself visit us here in Louisville, Ky. We need JKD here badly, and your visit could be the start of it.
> 
> ...


 

I sent you a pm, talk to you later this week 

Keep "IT" Real,
Sifu John McNabney


----------

